# FDA to Destroy $1.3 Million in Dietary Supplements Containing Unapproved Ingredients



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA to Destroy $1.3 Million in Dietary Supplements Containing Unapproved Ingredients The Food and Drug Administration will destroy more than 23,000 bottles of dietary supplements which were found to contain one or more unapproved additives that could be dangerous to consumers. The supplements were sold under the brand names Methyl 1-D, Methyl 1-D XL and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

